# Problem mit The WItcher 2 EE (GOG.com Edition) - Tastatur nur teilweise &quot;erkannt&quot;



## DerdOn2006 (17. April 2012)

Hallo, 

wie in der Überschrift schon angerissen, wird meine Tastatur (Logitech G11) von der TW 2 Enhanced Edition nur teilweise erkannt.
Gerade die wichtigen WASD-Tasten zum manövrieren des Charakters sprechen nicht an, funktionieren jedoch sonst einwandfrei.
Hat jemand momentan die gleichen Probleme? Bzw. ist jemandem schon eine Lösung bekannt?

Danke euch für die Bemühungen.

MfG Don

Edit: Problem gelöst! Offenbar hat das Spiel die WASD-Tasten nicht richtig zugewiesen. Gesamte Tastenbelegung gelöscht und noch mal manuell eingestellt; es funktioniert nun.


----------

